# t shirt designs!!



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

I came up with this design, I like it but I was just wondering if you guys like it? There could obviously be alternative colours.

Would you wear them? AND...would anyone be willing to buy one if they were for sale.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey . I like it . Much better than all this skull crap that is on every thing of late.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

I do like that. Make sure you7 run it past marc as he is the big boss man on this site.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

spitfire said:


> *skull crap* that is on every thing of late.


yup yup


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

i like it & agree with spitfire


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I like it i think it would work better with a different phrase at the bottom though


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

It's a bit clustered like


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

i like the bottom tbh

what about mma, bjj, thai. etc their instead?


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

JayC said:


> It's a bit clustered like


Seconded. Apart from the "like" at the end. I'm not a scouser bastard.

I like the concept. Though the design is a bit clustered, and I'm not overly keen on the words at the bottom, it's still a nice change from all the generic skull shit I've been seeing on nearly every MMA t-shirt as of late.

It could work with just one of those warriors, instead of a whole load of them.

But it's a refreshing change, nontheless. Could be worked with.


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

What words would you all want on the bottom??

I know what you mean about cluttered, but I think I liked that fact. I will post some more ideas less cluttered if thats what you guys think.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Well for one, where did you get that design of the army? Unless you designed it yourself, it can't be used commercially.

Second, we need the images to be BIG...I mean BIG resolution for them to be printed.

I'm currently in the works on a few new designs. Keep at it though help is always appreciated


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

I know what you mean about big resolution, I have designed and sold tshirts before.

Another design, I incorporated what someone said about different fighting styles and less clutter. Let me know how to improve it or just if you think its good or not.















http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/5439/romanscopyex7.jpg' alt='romanscopyex7.jpg'>


----------



## SickShaolin (May 25, 2008)

Like Jay said, you can't use them images yourself if you haven't made them... :no:

...But it's easy to make them type of images, just pen tool anything to do with being a warrior, eg, pen tool these facing each other:



















Then add some text; people like simple shit with a meaning. To be honest the designs you posted are too clustered and I couldn't make out what was happening at first, it needs to be simple and effective; the advertisers dream. :happy:

So asuming you use Photoshop, which I think you do as you have charcoal filtered them images, then you should be fine pen tooling them, even the outlines would work, detail is better though.

+1 As Jay said they need to be big resolutions; REAL big, big as in the dude at the print store has to rescale it down instead of up, thus losing quality.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

SickShaolin, I'm loving that second picture. Looks badass.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Has nothing to do with MMA though...looks like some kind of monster


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

JayC said:


> Has nothing to do with MMA though...looks like some kind of monster


Put a Gi on him and he's good to go....


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok, so I have listened to all your comments, and I did another.

JayC wont like it, but some of you might.















http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/2093/simplebattlewx2.jpg' alt='simplebattlewx2.jpg'>


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

marc said:


> put a gi on him and he's good to go....


lol


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I like the first design. I would take one . I like the weapons criss crossing each other and through the UK MMA.

Can you not use the same design but with fewer figures to enable you to make them larger. The soldiers are perfect.

It looks like a very English.. a very UK design.

You should do some thing for Bisping. His Ts are crap.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

JayC said:


> Has nothing to do with MMA though...looks like some kind of monster


Skulls have nothing to do with MMA either. =P



marc said:


> Put a Gi on him and he's good to go....


Lol.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I personally liked the first one...i'd have to see it on a T-shirt though, i have no imagination!

Edit: Isnt go hard or go home already someone's tagline?


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

marc said:


> Edit: Isnt go hard or go home already someone's tagline?


Yeah, my girlfriends.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Niiiiice Imy, hahaha


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

This is the first design touched up and re-worked. Here you are marc, no imagination needed. Feedback will be appreciated.















http://img359.imageshack.us/img359/9200/finaltshirtig6.jpg' alt='finaltshirtig6.jpg'>


----------



## SickShaolin (May 25, 2008)

JayC said:


> Has nothing to do with MMA though...looks like some kind of monster


It does, it shows a gladiator/warrior/fighter/MMAist fighting something much bigger and stronger than himself, isn't this what BJJ and other MA are about? :yes:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Imy said:


> Yeah, my girlfriends.


Reps hahahaha!!!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

paul said:


> This is the first design touched up and re-worked. Here you are marc, no imagination needed. Feedback will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like that and I'd wear it. Nice work and good designs


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Paul thats pretty cool mate, i'd probably wear it


----------



## SickShaolin (May 25, 2008)

Mock up of what I was thinking...










...Needs work but a concept to run with.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd get rid of the 2008 to make the t-shirt universal and last longer. Mayeb something like the gladiators of today or something like that.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

SickShaolin said:


> Mock up of what I was thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to advance on that a little bit.

I'm thinking maybe, have a man squaring up to a demon/devil-like thing, and looking up at him or something. Side on, like.


----------



## SickShaolin (May 25, 2008)

Simple marketing Chase, with the year on it the buyer will have to buy another one next year. :laugh:


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I've got a decent idea for a shirt, definitely like the back of that t-shirt Andrew.

I'm gonna design something after I come back from jiu jitsu


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok so I have decided that I am going to get some shirts made up, Make a uk fighter clothing line. Ive got some spare money and web design doesnt mean Im tied down all the time.

There isn't enough uk mma merchandise around.

The thing is, I could do with a name, which is never easy.

Something like : Submission, Relentless, I dunno, what do you guys think?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

paul said:


> This is the first design touched up and re-worked. Here you are marc, no imagination needed. Feedback will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like that very much. excellent design.... but... the uk mma looks better on the front, how you had it before. Maybe a small uk mma on the hem of each sleeve. Very good though.


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

What do you guys think to these names?

Unbreakable Clothing

Unbeatable Clothing

Resistance Clothing

Energise Clothing


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Check out the designs on the hurt clothing site. they are very cool. im gonna go for one of these lovelies.i think ill go for kimura.

http://www.hurtclothing.com/


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

yeah they are nice!

Ive decided I'm gonna go for Resistance Clothing.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

ArmBar one is nice.


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

Here we are then. I think this is a nice start.















http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/6312/resistanceclothingju3.jpg' alt='resistanceclothingju3.jpg'>

More designs to come.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I was going to say resistance as well.


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks like my dog wiping his ass


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Keano, your lookin very handsome again.

my jack russel looked like that after he came out of the bath then come skidding into the kitchen. Alas he is no more. He is a dead dog.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

when i said "that" i didnt mean my dog looked like the girl in the bikini..


----------

